
Ask HN: How do you build, nurture, and grow a Platform-as-a-Service business? - dpflan
There are many excellent platform-as-a-service (PAAS) business that have grown from a simple idea done well.<p>Are there any personal experiences from individuals who have led, participated in, observed, competed against such a company (companies like Stripe or Twilio or ...)?<p>Are there any good resources to learn from?<p>What are key concepts to focus upon?<p>Thanks!
======
sharemywin
Found this:

[https://500.co/marketplace-startup-mistakes/](https://500.co/marketplace-
startup-mistakes/)

